# Peter Sellars' Rendition of The Indian Queen gets booed in Spain



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Apparently part of the audience at the Teatro Real in Madrid (fun fact: The Indian Queen was first performed at the Theatre Royal in London) didn't like the way the Spanish were portrayed as ruthless sadistic murderers.

News in Spanish: http://www.elmundo.es/cultura/2013/11/06/527995656843414a7b8b4584.html

Sellars can't seem to stay out of trouble...


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

He was booted out of Australia about 10 years ago for his peyote-induced ideas.
Also, his Bart Simpson hair-do gave us the creeps.

Sorry Spain...should've given you a _heads-up_.


----------

